# Elk in August vs October



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

Could draw out for the rifle hunt so im doing archery for the first time. Now, I now everyone hates these questions. So im not going to ask where do you hunt them.

I know where I have seen them in October while ive been deer hunting. So my question is....Do elk hang out in the same areas during August that they do during October? 

Im first assumption is that they are higher up in the cooler areas but I really dont know. Im hunting the cache unit


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Elk have their rutting grounds and their wintering grounds. August is before the rut, so they are still in their bachelor groups for the most part. You just need to find out where they are during the pre-rut phase.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Weather is your most deciding factor here in addition to the rut, it can be 60 and sunny in October or 30 and snowing, I have experienced both. Snow is your best friend, it can push the animals lower making it easier to access them. From what I have been learning the extended archery tag can be a great tag to have, it allows you to hunt after a lot of the pressure is off the animals and snow can push them down on a 'normal' year when we actually get snow.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Both yes and no. Depends on the area, depends on the elk, depends on the weather. For the most part though, I would say yes. Elk are going to be in the same general areas throughout most of the hunts. That is at least until the snow falls, once that happens, they will be on the move.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I typically find them using the same areas. We have killed elk during the archery hunt in August and again in October during rifle season in the exact same spot.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

They usually aren't too far away from where I see them later in the fall, but they do seem to hang out in different spots.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Elk country is elk country. However, elk will alter their use of and proximity to water, cover, and different food sources depending on availability and necessity. As previously mentioned, bulls are primarily in bachelor groups right now and into August. Once the velvet sheds and they start thinking about the rut, they split up and turn invisible until the rut kicks in.


----------

